# Gaara as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Mar 28, 2012)

Gaara features the Viola fighting style using a crystal ball, presented here as Gaara's Third Eye technique. This was one of the more complex characters to put together getting all the various details included. The gray vest is a Greek chiton outfit that worked for the over the shoulder design. Used an eye shadow facepaint to get the tanuki dark eye patches, along with a kanji character above the left eye. Unfortunately the 'love' kanji wasn't available as a decal but only as a photo background graphic, but I found a suitable substitute of similar overall shape. Added the fully revealed gourd on the back that was previously used as embedded items for Konan and Temari, and enlarged it to the maximum size while applying a camo texture to get the cracked effect. The other two special item slots were used for some rings embedded in his chest for the strap details of the vest, in a similar setup to Chouji's armor. Applied six zipper textures, two to the vest and four to the pants for the leg straps.













Characters created:


----------



## Ginkurage (Mar 28, 2012)

I love these! Very nice, makes me want to try Soul Calibur 5.


----------



## Laura (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow these are cool  although they a look a little disproportionate. The gourd should be a bit bigger, and his booty is a bit too big  But then again I don't know how this program works.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 28, 2012)

He looks so cool!


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 28, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Wow these are cool  although they a look a little disproportionate. The gourd should be a bit bigger, and his booty is a bit too big  But then again I don't know how this program works.



Yeah there are some limitations on the size of the available equipment and the clothing proportions. Most of the exterior clothing items that aren't the undergarments are bulky since they fully surround the player model rather than conforming to the skin.


----------

